# Alberta Transit?



## desiree_visage (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey there,

Originally from the US, I'm trying to master the public transit system in Alberta and having some difficulty.

I swear by Google Maps in the states because it gives me transit options all over, but apparently they don't have as many participating agencies in Canada. Does anyone know of a comprehensive website for multiple Canadian public transit agencies?

Otherwise, I'm specifically looking for options to travel from Edmonton to Canada. Via Rail doesn't go there, unfortunately. Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Edmonton to Canada does not equate!


----------



## desiree_visage (Aug 22, 2010)

Woooooooow.

I definitely meant Edmonton to CALGARY, lol.

Transit options from Edmonton to CALGARY.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The only options are to fly, take the bus or Shank's pony.


----------

